# Anyone Any Idea What This Is Please?



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi,

I have had this Waltham pocket watch in my collection for a couple of years. The serial number dates the movement to 1908. It is a Riverside grade adjusted to 5 positions with 19 jewels in raised screwed down gold settings, pendant wind and set with bi-metalic split balance wheel with gold balance screws and a micrometric &amp;amp;#39;star&amp;amp;#39; regulator and solid gold mainwheel and steel escape wheel.

It&amp;amp;#39;s a high grade movement as used on Railroad watches except that it is pendant set as opposed to lever set. What makes it unusual is that it is engraved with a British military &amp;amp;#39;crowsfoot&amp;amp;#39; mark and a serial number HW 1017.

It has been suggested that it may have been part of a small atch bought in by the British military for comparison purposes.

The movement is cased in a Sterling silver screw front and back case by the Illinois Watch Case Company, but it may have been re-cased at some time in the past.

Any ideas anyone?


----------

